# Meeting women while cruising?



## brother52 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in my mid-thirties and single, and I would be interested to hear from single straight men under 60 sailing around the World, if are there any. How difficult is it to meet women when you're living a lifestyle like that? 

Do they often run away screaming when you meet on land and they learn what you're doing? Any chance in hell finding someone to join me on the boat?


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Probably depends on the boat. :laugher


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I thought women always ran away screaming?


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

CalypsoP35 said:


> Probably depends on the boat. :laugher


And what you mean by "meet".


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

xort said:


> I thought women always ran away screaming?


Yeah, that was the part that confused me.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

About the same as meeting them otherwise. Some might find it interesting, many will not. Just as in any other effort to meet them.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The location, and boat will mean a lot in finding single ladies. Example of where I am. You might get lucky, and mett one in a grocery store. Go to South Beach, and strike up a conversation. Bring up sailing, and you have a date.........*i2f*


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Most find sailing exotic and interesting until they actually step on a boat. If you really wish to meet women who like the sailing concept, check out Find a Crew™ Worldwide - The World's largest Online Marine Crew Network - if you sail around you will almost always find one or more interested in coming along for a stretch and you can cater your selection criteria to search out only those with the same intentions and interests. That site is almost like a dating site for sailors, I know of one or two (or maybe three...) single sailors with boats who use that site quite a bit.


----------



## brother52 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone! findacrew.com is a really interesting resource, even though I probably wouldn't look for a romantic partner on such basis.

As for if meeting women while you're cruising is the same as while you aren't... I guess not too many women would want to date a man a relationship with whom requires leaving your job, friends and home and spending weeks at sea with no one but him to talk with.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

There's a longstanding maritime tradition whereby you simply rent them. Note that this is not legal in some ports.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

That's fine to rent them if you wish to continue on as a single-hander...:laugher :laugher .....*i2f*


----------



## fjon (Apr 12, 2009)

imagine2frolic said:


> That's fine to rent them if you wish to continue on as a single-hander...:laugher :laugher .....*i2f*


  :laugher 
Thanks, I2f! First good laugh of the day!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

WELCOME,

I do my best to toss in a little humor now, and then.. .......*i2f*


----------



## Pilot11 (May 23, 2006)

Siamese said:


> There's a longstanding maritime tradition whereby you simply rent them. Note that this is not legal in some ports.


Ahh, me ole Dad always advised me of the same. Especially if it Floats or Flies or becomes a long standing maritime tradition, RENT IT!


----------



## davesailski (Aug 14, 2008)

I always looked at the problem similar to dive gear, windsurfer, or liquor why lug from home that which can be procured locally.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

I'll turn this question around and ask how easy it is for a single woman to meet men while cruising. I usually have no problem finding friends who want to come along, but most think of the experience as a vacation and not a lifestyle. Unfortunately most of the time I'm footing all the bills and end up feeling used. How about it guys, if you meet a woman who joins your crew do you ask her to pitch in financially, or is the companionship compensation enough?

As a single female boatowner I can envision a scenario of "cruising in company" until the relationship progresses to the point where you consolidate to one boat.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

aerie - I think "buddy boating" would be the ideal way for two like-minded cruisers to build either a long term relationship or even just a solid friendship that would allow them a measure of companionship that didn't mean sleeping together. Or, any point in between.

I made that point myself over at SeaKnots.


----------



## brother52 (Aug 29, 2009)

If I was inviting a woman join me on my boat with a potential for a relationship I certaintly wouldn't expect her to pay anything. I realize it's a cultural thing, though, so in other countries (I'm from Russia) it might well be different.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

brother52 said:


> If I was inviting a woman join me on my boat with a potential for a relationship I certaintly wouldn't expect her to pay anything. I realize it's a cultural thing, though, so in other countries (I'm from Russia) it might well be different.


No, not a cultural thing... More of a gentleman thing. I'd be the same as you and I am in Canada.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

brother52 said:


> I'm in my mid-thirties and single, and I would be interested to hear from single straight men under 60 sailing around the World, if are there any. How difficult is it to meet women when you're living a lifestyle like that?
> 
> Do they often run away screaming when you meet on land and they learn what you're doing? Any chance in hell finding someone to join me on the boat?


Not really qualified to answer from a cruising perspective, but have lived long enough to say this....

I've always thought that it more about yourself than the place and the setup. (With the possible quasi-exception of what the place does for/to you. In other words, does the place bring out the best in you?) More than 1/2 the population is female anyway.

So what is your world like now?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I think there is a factor you guys have not discussed. If your face looks like this:










I don't care how big your boat is!!

However, I have heard that TDW's sister is available!!










First come, first served.

- CD


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I think there is a factor you guys have not discussed. If your face looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true folks, she is on the market....rang me only yesterday to say that it was all over between her and CD.....


----------



## n0w0rries (May 17, 2009)

Most women want stability. I wouldn't bank on finding a girl who wants to cruise. Better to provision some "wenching money"... yarrrrr

Reminds me of a Jolly Roger's song:
A girl in every port... is the call of the sea
But a port in every girl is why it's a pirate's life for me!


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

krozet said:


> No, not a cultural thing... More of a gentleman thing. I'd be the same as you and I am in Canada.


I wonder if it is a gender thing. About 10 years ago I cruised on the Great Lakes with a guy that I was dating and he paid for everything. But then that fall on a trip to Chicago when we decided to take my car instead of his at the last minute, I ended up paying for everything because he had accidentally left his wallet in his car.

I was raised to be financially self-reliant and would be uncomfortable if I didn't contribute within my means. I think I'll ask the same question over on the women's forum and see what other women think.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

brother52 said:


> ..and I would be interested to hear from* single straight men under 60* sailing around the World, *if are there any...*


Holy crap. Is it really that bad out there at this point? Hopefully there are more straight sailin' dudes out there than you think. I can vouch for at least one.

To me it's not the meeting part that's the deal killer - it's the shacking up in 150 square feet of hot, cramped living space for a long time that might cause the shine to wear off a bit in her mind. It's all fun and games on the deck - but humid love in the v-berth is not for everyone.

(PS - CD, I threw up a little when I saw those pics. Ouch.)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

PBzeer said:


> aerie - I think "buddy boating" would be the ideal way for two like-minded cruisers to build either a long term relationship or even just a solid friendship that would allow them a measure of companionship that didn't mean sleeping together. Or, any point in between.
> 
> I made that point myself over at SeaKnots.


Yeah - but then it turns into a race, you start hurling competitive insults at one another across the water, and someone gets t-boned. I ask you...is that really dating?


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Please check the following systems for proper operation.

Fresh water
Hot water
Shower
Head (does not smell)
Stove (works right, does not flare up smoke etc.)
Engine (exhausts outside)
Door on head
Door on vberth or other private space
Refrigerator (For short periods of time you may do with ice if you hide the process)
Bilge (No smells)
All lockers (No smells)
Galley tools that are clean and work
Galley towels, cleaners soaps etc.
Head towels, cleaners, soaps etc.
If you pay attention to the above items you may get your lady friend to visit the second time. The more of the above that are ignored the more likely she is to figure your boat is unsuitable.

Now about your attitude aboard that is a separate subject.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Yeah - but then it turns into a race, you start hurling competitive insults at one another across the water, and someone gets t-boned. I ask you...is that really dating?


Actually I read about a married couple that cruse together on two different boats.
They met after cruising separately for many years neither wants to give up their boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Rent or Lease?*

I agree with ya! Though I seem to have a habit of short-term leases!


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

davidpm said:


> Actually I read about a married couple that cruse together on two different boats.
> They met after cruising separately for many years neither wants to give up their boat.


Rafting much?


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

OceanVentureSix said:


> I agree with ya! Though I seem to have a habit of short-term leases!


Leases ALWAYS cost you more in the long run and the fine print is unbelievable!!


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

A sustainable earth policy should include a 'tag and release policy' 
[I know that I'm now in trouble with just about everyone] 
Oh well you get that!


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

krozet said:


> Leases ALWAYS cost you more in the long run and the fine print is unbelievable!!


Actually, not so for Paul McCartney at least. They did a study of his settlement vs. a nightly visit from Elliot Spitzer's hooker and he would have come out WAY ahead by leasing. And probably would have had a better time.

Mike


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

MikeinLA said:


> Actually, not so for Paul McCartney at least. They did a study of his settlement vs. a nightly visit from Elliot Spitzer's hooker and he would have come out WAY ahead by leasing. And probably would have had a better time.
> 
> Mike


I think you are misinterpreting leasing vs renting. Leases last 1 to 10 years, renting is usually for a day, weekend...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

sooner or later, somehow or someway, the man ALWAYS pays


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Who pays? I invite someone out, for a date, a sail, whatever, I expect to pay for it. If they want to share the expense, all well and good, I won't argue the point.

In something like a buddy boat situation, then I would expect each to bear their own expenses.


----------



## fjon (Apr 12, 2009)

If you aren't good looking, you better be funny. Girls just wanna have fun says the song. It's been reported that if you or you and a buddy anchor at a Club Med or any resort and go ashore to mingle, there are a bevy of vacationing beauties on vacation who would love a short cruise. Of course, whereever you go, there YOU are.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

If you're 25 years of age and own a 60 foot yacht, you'll have no trouble meeting sailorettes in any port you enter. But if the figures are reversed, I'd say your chances are more than limited!


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Here it is . I'm not pretty to look at , but I've turned down more trim then most ever see in a life time . I attribute that to two things . I never TRY to meet women . The second thing is more importent . I aways act like I could care less if I ever get lucky again in my life . Women can sense desperation like a shark smells blood in the water & any woman that responds to desperation is someone you should probably avoid anyway .


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to pick up single woman when i was sailing around. i did have misgivings about sex with them thou, i always cried during sex. but after a while i realized it was the pepper spray and i was okay with it.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

scottyt said:


> i used to pick up single woman when i was sailing around. i did have misgivings about sex with them thou, i always cried during sex. but after a while i realized it was the pepper spray and i was okay with it.


You need this,


----------



## seafrontiersman (Mar 2, 2009)

Siamese said:


> There's a longstanding maritime tradition whereby you simply rent them. Note that this is not legal in some ports.


I totally agree! MUCH cheaper to rent and far fewer problems!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

At the risk of getting hassled for taking this thread too seriously ... 

Like someone else said, it really does depend on what you mean by "meet". It also depends on where you are. Some places like southern Mexico and Latin America for example, women just fawn over you, I don't know why that is, but for whatever reason they see you coming from a mile away. Other places, Boston springs to mind, not so easy, women don't really throw themselves at you in Boston.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> At the risk of getting hassled for taking this thread too seriously ...
> 
> Like someone else said, it really does depend on what you mean by "meet". It also depends on where you are. Some places like southern Mexico and Latin America for example, women just fawn over you, I don't know why that is, but for whatever reason they see you coming from a mile away. Other places, Boston springs to mind, not so easy, women don't really throw themselves at you in Boston.


So..... I need to learn Spanish is what you are saying.... :laugher


----------



## westerly (Dec 5, 2005)

depends on your requirements, desires, color choice, needs, preferences, etc...etc. 
but be careful what you wish for. 
the afore mentioned rental agreement works very well in stops like the dominican republic but understand the local laws regarding extended stays by the lady(s).


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

upon reflection,
of course women by nature seek stability, especially ones looking to start families
but you will find free spirits that would like to sail with you if u
just remember that is someone's sister & daughter
enjoy the breezes
-JD


----------

